# Ăn gì ở 3 tháng đầu thai kỳ



## Sim Med (16/10/19)

_Tham vấn y khoa: Ths Bs Nguyễn Thị Thanh Tâm_
3 tháng đầu thai kỳ thường là giai đoạn khá khó khăn với những phụ nữ lần đầu mang thai vì có thể bị nghén, ăn không được, ói… Trong khi đó dinh dưỡng hấp thụ vào cơ thể bé chưa nhiều. Trong giai đoạn này, khi ăn uống mẹ chỉ cần duy trì mức năng lượng bình thường. Hãy chia nhỏ khẩu phần ăn trong ngày thành nhiều bữa (5-6 bữa) để tránh hiện tượng nôn và buồn nôn do ốm nghén.



​
*Nên ăn gì khi mang thai 3 tháng đầu*
– *Axit Folic*: 3 tháng đầu của thai kỳ, nếu mẹ không cung cấp đầy đủ lượng axit folic cho cơ thể có thể dẫn tới nguy cơ khuyết tật ống thần kinh của trẻ là rất cao. Axit Folic ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới sự phát triển cột sống và não bộ của thai nhi. Hãy bổ sung thêm lượng axit Folic trước khi có ý định mang thai, hãy thêm khoảng 400mg axit folic mỗi ngày vào thực đơn dinh dưỡng của mẹ bầu.
*– Sắt:* Mẹ bầu thiếu sắt sẽ dẫn tới thiếu máu, đây là tình trạng thường xảy bên trong giai đoạn thai kỳ. Cơ thể mẹ bầu thiếu sắt khiến lưu lượng máu trong cơ thể mẹ giảm ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới sự phát triển của thai nhi. Đây cũng là nguyên nhân khiến các mẹ bầu cảm thấy chán ăn và mệt mỏi.
*– Canxi:* Việc mẹ cung cấp Canxi sẽ giúp thai nhi phát triển hệ xương và răng. Nếu như mẹ không cung cấp cho cơ thể đủ lượng canxi trong giai đoạn này, thai nhi sẽ lấy dần lượng canxi trong cơ thể mẹ tăng nguy cơ mẹ bầu bị loãng xương sau sinh.
*– Protein:* Việc bổ sung protein cho cơ thể sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa một số triệu chứng thần kinh thai nhi bất thường. Thông thường thì lượng Protein thương chiếm từ 10-35% lượng calo cần cung cấp cho cơ thể (55 – 192gram mỗi ngày).

*Những thực phẩm không nên ăn trong 3 tháng đầu mang thai*
Trước và trong khi mang thai, bà mẹ cần thay đổi một số thói quen và sở thích ăn uống không tốt. Ví dụ: thói quen ăn mặn vì phụ nữ có thai ăn nhiều muối dẫn đến huyết áp cao và phù, ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khỏe mẹ và con.
Phụ nữ mang thai không nên ăn hoặc hạn chế sử dụng các loại cá có nguy cơ chứa thủy ngân cao (cá thu, cá mập, cá kiếm). Thủy ngân nhiễm trong cá nếu tích lũy quá nhiều có thể gây tổn thương đến não của thai nhi.
Phụ nữ có thai không nên sử dụng những thực phẩm đã được xác nhận là gây nguy hiểm cho thai nhi. Ví dụ như một số loại củ, quả mọc mầm (như khoai tây) vì chứa nhiều chất độc, gây ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi. Các sản phẩm sữa, bơ, phomat chưa qua tiệt trùng, cá, thịt, trứng còn tái, thức ăn ôi thiu, mốc, có mùi lạ cũng không được sử dụng vì chúng chứa nhiều vi khuẩn và mầm bệnh gây tác động xấu đến sức khỏe của mẹ và con. Nên lựa chọn những thực phẩm an toàn, rau quả cần rửa sạch, gọt vỏ trước khi ăn và chế biến để tránh nhiễm khuẩn. Ăn ít hoặc không ăn những loại thực phẩm có khả năng gây động thai, sinh non như đu đủ xanh, táo mèo, long nhãn, đào, gừng, ớt, rau sam…
Phụ nữ có thai không nên uống rượu và đồ uống có cồn. Cồn trong rượu sẽ vào cơ thể mẹ và qua nhau thai xâm nhập vào bào thai, trực tiếp gây hại cho thai nhi, có thể làm cho bé phát triển chậm hoặc có bộ phận bị dị dạng.
Phụ nữ có thai cũng không nên dùng nhiều đồ uống có ga, có chứa cafein và cocain. Chất cafein có trong cà phê và đồ uống có ga có hại với phôi thai, có khả năng gây sảy thai. Ngoài ra cafein có thể làm phá vỡ các vitamin dẫn đến triệu chứng thiếu vitamin B1 mà biểu hiện là mệt mỏi, chán ăn, táo bón. Cafein cũng kìm hãm sự hấp thu của sắt và kẽm, làm nặng hơn tình trạng thiếu máu của phụ nữ có thai.

Phòng khám đa khoa SIM Medical Center 
Chuyên Khoa: Sản - Phụ Khoa, Nhi Khoa, Bác sĩ gia đình, Khoa nội
Hợp tác với các Bác sĩ bệnh viện: Nhi Đồng, Từ Dũ, Mê Kông, Chợ Rẫy,...
 Hotline Tư Vấn : 1900 252 535
Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Richstar 2-RS5, 239-241 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM


----------

